
We Love Space Exploration, but Mostly in Our Dreams - okket
http://now.space/posts/we-love-space-exploration-but-mostly-in-our-dreams/
======
mikeraimondi
See also: construal level theory
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Construal_level_theory](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Construal_level_theory)

